# Wheel Clamp-Help.......



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello everyone, well we have finally got our swift kon-tiki home. We have owned her now for 3 weeks and what fun we are having. We haven't ventured far, but you don't need to. Last weekend we ended up 3 miles outside Helmsley North Yorks. The piece and quite was fantastic you could have been anywhere. Oh by the way, it is our first motorhome. We spent the afternoon in Helmsley, after cycling the 3 miles to get there, we just pottered around in the sunshine enjoying ourselves, then we stumbled on this poster telling us that Journey South (EX-FACTOR 2005)were playing live at the Helmsley meeting room on the Sunday of our departure. So we bought tickets to see them, and what a fantastic night we had, highly recommended. Two very talented guys. Check out there album HOME. Well worth a listen.

Anyway sorry for going on, what i was wanting to know, does anyone have some advise on which wheel clamp to buy to fit a Swift Kon-Tiki? Have tried the bulldog but it didn't fit.
Look forward to your replies
Happy Motorhoming
Mike&Nic


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Hi Mike and Nic,

having had a MH stolen off our drive, a good wheelclamp was one of our top priorities. We had a couple from the supplier of our replacement MH, neither of which fitted.

This link

http://www.stronghold-security.com/index.asp?pgid=36

is, I think, the model we now have. There's no model no on our clamp, so it might be a slightly bigger one?? However, check the size of your tyres / wheels against this........ours is easy to fit and remove, just a few seconds either way. We never leave our MH without it now, even for a few seconds.

Great peace of mind.

Hope this helps,

Timotei and J9


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

try this?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CARAVAN-MOTOR...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1683|293:1|294:50


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Just out of interest, we also purchased a disclock steering wheel cover.

Both high visibility deterrents as much (if not more so!) than real hindrances to would be thiefs!!!

Timotei.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*wheel clamp*

I once had a buldog clamp, I know just use a hardened chain which I thread thro the steering wheel, I drilled a 13m hole in the seat base behind the drivers seat, the padlock hasp goes thro the drilled hole and both ends of the chain, hey presto as far as driveing it away is concerned vans safe.

Les


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

We have a MILENCO Very easy to fit , just make sure you specify the wheel diameter. 

Tco


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

timotei said:


> Hi Mike and Nic,...................
> having had a MH stolen off our drive, a good wheelclamp was one of our top priorities. We had a couple from the supplier of our replacement MH, neither of which fitted.....


We have often cursed the 180 degree turn on a 15% incline to get into our road, the need to move two cars, having to spend 5 minutes manoeuvring the MH into it's parking space and then replacing the two cars. However I guess having to do all over to get out does give a bit of a deterrent to the the potential thief whilst it is parked at home!


----------

